# FREE Nodak Outdoors GIVEAWAY - Name That Subtitle!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com

Finalists posted at:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=47456

It's been awhile since we've had a giveaway here and I thought we'd have some fun with this one like we have in the past.

We were going over our photography library from the fall and this one cracked us up.

So here's how this works. Simply post up a reply and name what you think should be the subtitle of this picture (have fun with it). It's a picture of deltaboy and I think it's only fair we get him good. 

I will let Scott pic his 10 favorites and they will be in a drawing as semi-finalists and let the NASDAQ closing decide the winner.

The winner will win a Nodak Outdoors Hat, T-Shirt, and your choice of the following:

1 Buck Gardner Double Nasty Duck Call
1 Canada Hammer II Goose Call
1 Quiktune Drop-Away 2000 Arrowrest (Right Handed)
1 Randy Anderson Hot Dog Predator Call
1 Bucks Grandslam Slate turkey call with Maple Striker (Buck Gardner)

Alright so let's have at this pic!!!!!


----------



## spoiler92

"My name's Forrest Gump. People call me Forrest Gump"


----------



## Fallguy

Which way did he go George?! Which way did he go?!


----------



## taddy1340

"There's a reason why I'm smiling so much...look at where my hands are! Eight ball...corner pocket!


----------



## ndm

"That ones gonna itch when it dries. I reckon I done filled my pants."


----------



## ruger1

"Man, I'm so high. I don't even know what's going on."


----------



## ross2021

"My Name's Deltaboy, It's a Household Name."


----------



## ViperTwo

"Anybody seen my banjo?" (music from Deliverance in background)

(sorry Deltaboy)


----------



## Plainsman

Ahuu ahuu Ok I put that cheap call where you told me to. Want to hear me do a hail call?


----------



## tumblebuck

Wanna see my "oh face"...


----------



## LeviM

"Put your Game Face On Boys"


----------



## USSapper

"Chuck Liddell aint got $hit on me"


----------



## Burly1

"Yeah, I see it, but it wasn't me!"


----------



## djleye

"You got a purty mouth"!!!!!!!!


----------



## franchi

"Put your clothes back on Chris."


----------



## Booster

I done met my wife at the family reunion....she was standing next to the big wheel holding a corndog in one hand and a Budweiser in the otter.....yeah buddy.....her and my **** dog named cooter are two of the purdyiest things I done did ever see......yeah buddy...


----------



## dblkluk

"Hey Chris!! Put THIS on your website" :wink:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

I think I poo'd!!!


----------



## eyeguy

"Don't act like you're not impressed." - Ron Burgundy


----------



## drjongy

I sure do like them there french-fried pertaters.


----------



## drjongy

"What is your major malfunction numnuts?" --Sgt. Hartman to Private Pyle, _Full Metal Jacket_


----------



## Turner

Duuude, where's my spread?


----------



## jgat

This is your brain









This is your brain on ducks








Any question?


----------



## fylling35

"Who says you can't pee into the wind?"


----------



## CuttinDaisies

In the voice of Cartman, attempting to enter the special olympics.

"Drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr."


----------



## justund223

But my mom said i'm special


----------



## 3shots

"Scott, seriously......there are TWO bars in Turtle Lake"


----------



## Scott Schuchard

I dont know what I like better Ducks or Tater Tots!


----------



## Wyomingpredator

"I told you not to shoot the ducks floating by the cattails"


----------



## jason_n

can we go get my hip waders back, its a little drafty.


----------



## Triple B

have you seen my weiner?


----------



## h2ofwlr

Seems to be a family resemblance, nothing like brotherly love....


----------



## Dennis W

hehe I told you not to pull my finger, That wasn't a duck :beer:


----------



## R y a n

tumblebuck said:


> Wanna see my "oh face"...


Damn you stole mine!!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

"Have you seen my Baseball." B....aaassseeeball


----------



## R y a n

"I'm not only the Hair Club president, I'm also a client"


----------



## R y a n

"But Chris you _promised_ there would be no photos this time"


----------



## johnsona

"Dude....I think I just accidentally peed on the dog. I couldn't help it, he ran right underneath it!"


----------



## averyghg

-This is the reason why parents shouldn't let children play in the street, their faces could get hit by a bus too

- Hey everyone my braces almost worked for me!!!!


----------



## wyogoose

OOOOHHHHH YAH GEESE, OOOHHHH BABY, OOOHHYAH I LOVE GEESE!!!
HEY IT'S MINE I CAN CLEAN IT AS FAST AS I WANT!!!


----------



## sierra03

I dont know what to do with my hands

(ricky bobby)


----------



## fargojohnson

If paper beats rock, rock beats scissors, and scissors beats paper, what beats all 3 at the same time? Answer: deltaboy.....


----------



## fargojohnson

deltaboy has never blinked in his entire life. Never.


----------



## tumblebuck

I've got a flute for you to blow...it's here in my pants....somewhere...


----------



## Madison

"Shhhh.. Dont say anything but I dropped a deuce in Hustad's truck!"


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Hooked on phonics worked for me!


----------



## jawn

and this one time while goose hunting.............................


----------



## LeviM

"This is why you don't pee on an electric Fence"


----------



## flightcnclr

Duh uh, where did he go.


----------



## johngfoster

Chris Hustad said:


>


That was some gooooood chile. Burned going in and out.


----------



## Turner

duh, would you believe I was trying to push that sheep through fence??


----------



## fylling35

"So I leaned up against the bar like this and gave her my sexiest smile."


----------



## njsimonson

*HEEEEEEEY YOOOOOUUUU GUUUUUUUYYYYS!!!!!*


----------



## Shu

"Dude, you say the F word more than I do.......that's awesome."


----------



## Maverick

1 large pizza from the bar, 3 pickled eggs, 8 deer pepper sticks, 13 Coors lights (the night before)......farting something that would make deer guts smell good.....and your down wind of me taking my picture..... :fro:


----------



## ND_duckman

Ding...Fries are done

Ding...Fries are done

Would you like an apple pie with that?


----------



## Maverick

Oh do you guys remember what Madison did with that sausage last night.......no........mean neither........I don't even remember last night....Hey where's Hustad?


----------



## SiouxperDave25

ND_duckman said:


> Ding...Fries are done
> 
> Ding...Fries are done
> 
> Would you like an apple pie with that?


Classic.


----------



## Shu

"You guys don't wanna come over here......"


----------



## hunter121390

how YOU doin?


----------



## bandman

"Yup, I definitely sharted myself. Good thing I don't know how to do my own laundry."


----------



## mike.

" dude... ive been pissing for 2 minutes and 34 seconds ")")"


----------



## Ima870man

Huhhehe....heh huh...you ever had that warm wet feeling....hehehehuh....yeah me tooooo..huhhehhuh...

Ima870man


----------



## gilbatron_2500

The "original" Hellen Keller


----------



## ND_duckman

Big gulps huh?

Well...see ya later.


----------



## ND_duckman

-Anchor Man Time-

It smells like a used diper filled with Indian food.

Hustead replies "smells like a turd covered in burnt hair".


----------



## ND_duckman

I just ate a whole wheel of cheese and crapped in the refrigerator&#8230;


----------



## ND_duckman

They've done studies, you know. 60% of the time it works, *every time*.


----------



## ND_duckman

You stay classy Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

> I don't know how to put this but I'm kind of a big deal.


Sorry, couldn't resist since you were on Anchorman quotes


----------



## 3shots

ssshhhhh......dont tell hustad, but i just ate the last bag of ketchup chips.


----------



## dfisher

"Told ya I'd mount that bird for ya!"


----------



## Norm70

Hehehe "I pooped a hammer"

or

"Dude you are like the anti-poon" :beer:


----------



## Norm70

I am McLovin.


----------



## fylling35

"Ha Ha...I can't wait till he finds the picture of that huge turd that I took with his camera"


----------



## Bubba

A heh, heh, heh, Those Bran Flakes really do work don't they!


----------



## teamdank

ah....It smell's really bad, but feel's so good.


----------



## Sawyerbob

Hey got any ting heavy ya wanna lift (with Italian accent)


----------



## huntin1

Dat was so funny I believe I just shat my pants!

huntin1


----------



## hagfan72

Dude, you'll never guess where i got my 5th call stashed!!


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

Tell me about the rabbits again George...


----------



## Oguard

Playing football all those years sure do add up, I think


----------



## stolenbase

"You LIKE that little green thing DON'T you?"


----------



## squirrel hunter

*Wow ....I found some fiddler Crabs*


----------



## Savage Rookie

Ode to green mile and the ringer....

"Take my hand boss" -"monster 'tard"


----------



## DakotaDog72

Shhhhhhhhhh.....Be verwy, verwy quiet.....I'm hunting wabbits.


----------



## mbrau

All these calls and I still can't get a date!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

"I...III D D Didn't Kill Nobody"


----------



## buckseye

Man! I wish I wouldn't have fired that last J... I think I'm turning Japanese.


----------



## rednek

you didnt bring yur truk with-ya-did-ya


----------



## roostman

sup bro yea he's my brother, were twins actually, why do you ask?


----------



## ishootstuff

guh... guh... gimme that gun.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Booster said:


> I done met my wife at the family reunion....she was standing next to the big wheel holding a corndog in one hand and a Budweiser in the otter.....yeah buddy.....her and my **** dog named cooter are two of the purdyiest things I done did ever see......yeah buddy...





tumblebuck said:


> I've got a flute for you to blow...it's here in my pants....somewhere...


Those are pretty funny.

Here's one: "Ask me about my weiner!"
_Accepted_


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Chuck Mangioni: "The freedom feels so good."

He's from King Of The Hill if you didn't know.


----------



## Pato

I know what's in yer blind bag, it's in there, YEA


----------



## mndano

mongo like goose hunting


----------



## 1 shot

Your screwing with me right,  how was I supposed to know she used to be a guy. uke:


----------



## johnsona

"Go ahead Hustad, take a photo of it. There's already some floating around on the net..."


----------



## eyeguy

"I wanna be on you!"


----------



## bud69652

I told you my finger smells like poop.


----------



## bmxfire37

look at the size of that guys decoy


----------



## spanky27

Goose call.....$40

Camoflauge shirt....$30

Being able to wear both to your wedding.......priceless


----------



## flightcnclr

Golly, I sure do love my momma.


----------



## iwantabuggy

How do I spell my name again?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

"If anyone is gona "screw" my sista it's ganna be me"

Insert word that Hustad woulden't like.


----------



## bmxfire37

lmai love chappel


----------



## jp

This year I learned my lesson. I only hunt over duck and geese decoys. The elephant decoys last fall were a bugger to set up.
jP


----------



## goosehntr00buck

The kid may look like me, but he is not mine. I swear


----------



## TANATA

"That's a purtie hat mista"


----------



## 1 shot

I'll KILL YOU, INFADEL


----------



## aveluciferi

Well i told u i could make sounds like a Canada, without using my mouth or my calls.


----------



## Quacker Wacker

I told the doctor I broke my leg in two places. He told me to quit going to those places. 
_Henny Youngman_


----------



## wickedmfer

Why? ..........Cause I'm not in California!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

You go talk to her. I will stand over here and put out the vibe.
(_D and Der_)


----------



## bioman

"Hustad, you sure got a puuurdy mouth" 

Dang, DJleye beat me that post.

Second attempt:

"Hey Hustad, want to see my greenhead???"


----------



## FLASH5

mable hunney, what there between yourn legs!


----------



## bioman

One more>>>

"Hey Hustad, notice anything peculiar about that call? I'll give you one guess to where that call previously 'resided'..."


----------



## Gary Bottger

Really it is in there somewhere - honest, I used it just the other day.


----------



## jmillercustoms

" That boy aint right"


----------



## jmillercustoms

" That boy aint right"


----------



## Bauer

> There's no such thing as depression. See how happy I am


----------



## mitchmcse

This is what happens without birth control


----------



## Shu

Hey ladies..........1 for $5, 3 for $10

or

Hey guys, let's put THIS on the live auction.


----------



## live_4_quack

My mom told me if I didn't stop touching myself in this manner, all my hair would fall out and I would go blind.......

Anyone know where I can buy a cheap pair of glasses?


----------



## mallard

"Hear that? (Scott taps his goose call on his head),That was my skull. I am so wasted!"

Fast times at ridgemont high


----------



## Booster

"I think I can hear my hair growing!"

Grandma's Boy


----------



## papapete

"I do declair Reginold, what a fine day of waterfowl hunting."


----------



## papapete

Chris, did you see that new video "Geese Gone Wild"?


----------



## hagfan72

Eeww, you're right!! Goose poop DOES taste like crap!!


----------



## papapete

After his goose calls failed him, he resorted to his drunken grin.


----------



## bioman

"this is my rifle, this is my gun, this one's for shooting, this one's for fun."


----------



## fylling35

"Man, even with a 20 mph cross wind that stinks."


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

SOme random chick "Whats it like having a gun?"

"Well.... it's like having to cocks, except you can kill someone with one of them."

"Well In my case I can kill someone with both." :-?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Any Idea how long this is going to go on?


----------



## goosebusters

How long is that picture going to make me laugh? It's going to be a couple more days at least!!! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I think there is a better one of a guy holding a band.


----------



## the_hunter

see guys i told you if you shake it off more than twice your just playing with yourself!!!


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

Unable to find gainful employment,,, Well they just put my picture on NoDakoutdoors and started laughing at me!


----------



## falconryman

Was that a teal that just gave me a buzz cut.


----------



## Fish.Girl

NO, Dude seriously I shot the teal and there was nothing but pink dust and feathers. Then I realized I had goose shot in the gun.


----------



## cgreeny

" I dont know if you know this or not, but i'm kind of a big deal around here." A quote from the movie Anchorman.


----------



## cut'em

I SMELL BURNT RUBBER


----------



## kentucky_country_boy

hi im deltboy i like tater tots. ha ha :withstupid:


----------



## zettler

Hey you!

That's right you with the bag of peanuts.

Come over here and I will show you how to feed the elephant...


----------



## bandman

You ever got caught whackin' it in the closet?

Deltaboy, "No"

Pretty good hiding place isn't it.

Deltaboy, "heh heh heh"


----------



## hagfan72

Golly, sure, I'll take the Dolphins and 4 against the Patriots!!


----------



## edman1

I'm not wearing any pants


----------



## vizslaking

"You see the size of them chickens?"


----------



## hammerhead

If my Mom and Dad get divorced.
Will they still be Brother and Sister?


----------



## vizslaking

"My blind smells like sex."


----------



## ishootstuff

I BEAT MY RECORD GUYS, ONE HEINEKEN KEG IN 17 SECONDS!!!!!!


----------



## vizslaking

"..... Rectum? Dam dear killed him!


----------



## guppy

Ahh--Pocket pool !!!!


----------



## Norm70

"Hi my names deltaboy and i can count to potato!"


----------



## fylling35

"I can't believe I forgot to pack underwear on our trip to Canada!"


----------



## thurdypointer

I am not a butt baby


----------



## mnhunter3815

did you see the size of that chicken? that cockalittlegoddamdo.

( young guns on dope ) lol


----------



## NDhunter14

Why is this guy smiling?
His friend is yelling at his Chessy to comeback to the blind while his lab is getting all the birds.

Dude, wheres Buddy going?

Probably back to the truck.


----------



## NDhunter14

******* 1: So you came goose hunting with only your calls and some decoys. Did you forget about a gun?
******* 2: I'm just here to make friends.


----------



## wickedmfer

Sooooooo, your HOT!, and you own land in Saskatchewan............


----------



## zepzoso

Three Drunk Geese from the Bar told me to meet them right here for a surprise.


----------



## Wrestler720

ohh you think yerr funny do ya 
well lets look at the number of birds i got 
oh ya and do you need help carry your 1 bird


----------



## Roundman653

And my wife thinks I'm out with another woman.


----------



## bagsmasher

Do farts have lumps?


----------



## ishootstuff

they say it was a milion dollar wound..... but the govornment must be keepin' that money because I havent seen 1 dime of it.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Franks and beans. Franks and beans. (Something About Mary)


----------



## C BROWNDUCK

Why heck ya, im one of them hunters, got calls around my neck, shoot, i even own a gun!!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

I'm goin to make ya'll sqquueeeaaalllll like a pig...........


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Scott you know I love man but DAMN!! You must have kin from a real TIGHT knit family in the Ozarks Bro!! :lol: :lol:



>


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

aaaaawwww...........what? its natures handwarmers


----------



## Booster

I am pretty sure that scott has enough to pick from now...can we please end this thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turner

Hope you have a big trunk, I am going to stick my bike in it.
(quote form the 40 yr old virgin)


----------



## C BROWNDUCK

people always ask me, what was it like to be one of the bad guys in "deliverance"? shoot......it comes natural to me!!! it was like a dream come true, burt and me working together, i was in heaven man!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy

I'll pick 10 and let Hustad do the rest... :wink:


----------



## seymore

From the movie Superbad...

I've got a boner!

See if you can spot this one:
Why don't you take of that itty-bitty shirt...Them panties too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Contest Closed

Here are the finalists as picked by the man in the picture himself. 

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=47456


----------

